# BLI Engine Programming



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a BLI Paragon 2-10-4 that I'm trying to change individual sound volumes on. The manual says to use CV52 and then gives a list of different options using-- CV52.this and CV52.that... I have a Digitrax Zephyr and cannot figure out the CV52.this-or-that. When I use OPS mode and put in CV52, I can adjust only the whistle (it is CV 52.0), but cannot figure out how to change it to anything other than 52.0. Neither manual is helpful thus far. Hope this isn't too vague, but it is the best I can do. Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

C&O Railfan,
BLI is the engine manufacture, who or what decoder is in it? QSI, Soundtraxx, Digitrax, MRC?


----------



## C&O Railfan (Apr 13, 2012)

It is QSI. Sorry, should've included that.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It says that when programming in ops mode change CV 62 to 0.
As far as changing the sound levels in these decoders the are not based on a normal set of CV #'s, they are called indexed CV's like 52.0 Whistle 15 max, CV 52.8 Bell 15 max.
Master volume is in 51.0 max 127
I don't program from the command station I use a computer, JMRI and a PR3 to do it. It takes all the work out of programming them, So I'm sorry that I'm no help on how to do it manually.


----------

